# How much does tapering affect band life?



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi folks

I apologize for all my topics lately about bands, I will get my head around it all sooner or later.

I was wandering, how much does tapering really affect band life?

If I were shooting double theraband gold at 7.5 inch standing length (33 inch draw) with a 20-15mm taper shooting 12mm steel, I would expect around 400 shots. How much better off would I be if I used the same set up but with 20mm untapered bands?

Thank you,

Alex


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

from my understanding on the readings i have made on this forum. the more extreme the taper the lesser the band life. and some of it also depends on the pull stress and the tightness of the pouch ties. lots of variables come into play, but the use of an extreme taper will give you shorter band life. most recommend a 3:2 or 4:3 taper (i need to recheck the ratio, off hand i cant remember exact). with the exception of my memory on the ratio, i hope i got the answer going for you. im sure a ssf scientist will correct me . :nerd:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Or to put it more succinctly: The more radical the taper, the shorter the band life. :koolaid:

1 to 3/4 seems pretty good (or 4:3, as Imp says). But 3/4 to 1/2 is good too (Imp's right again, that's 3:2).


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't back this up with calculations, especially seeing as there are so many variables at play, but a good rule of thumb might be to say that the ratio of band life between straight and tapered would be approximately the same as the ratio of taper.

ie, A taper of 3:2 might get 400 shots where a straight 3:3 gets 600 shots.

It can only be a rule of thumb, though, because you're loading it by feel alone and the lighter pull might influence you to draw it differently and in an unpredictable way. Empirical testing is the only true way to know.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Just to add some data:

When shooting a 1" to 3/4" taper I generally get between 150 to 250 shots before I get a failure at the pouch. When shooting straight 1" bands the same length I get between 500 and 1000 shots before a tear begins to develop somewhere, could be anywhere.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I use a 22 to 16 mm taper on all my bands other than tubes of course.

I have over a dozen slingshots, all of which I rotate shooting with daily 300 days a year around abouts.

In addition I stretch them all as my signature block says, more than the average guys mostly do, based upon reading here.

I do not count shots as such, bit time; which in my case is usually 2 to 3 months before I need to change bands.

My practice sessions usually last around 30 to 40 min.
Shooting not in rapid succession, bit likely 2 to 3 shots a min.
Broken with retrieval of ammo, and checking exact shot placement; which takes time.

Sorry I am too lazy at the moment to do the maths on number of approximate shots this all amounts to, with a particular slingshot most often practiced with at least 3 times a month.

I trust my answer may be of some assistance to you however.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice formula ash, I was thinking along those lines, I don't shoot tapers myself due to band life, I don't personally think its worth the band life lost by tapering, I have started shooting butterfly, It gives me great velocity without the tapers


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

The most important advantage to tapered band is it almost never breaks at the front area, it always breaks at the tapered area, so you will have a very slim chance of broken band snapping towards your face.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends a lot on the taper. The Saunders Patented Taper in there black bands last a very long time!


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

On a side note: I've only done this on straight bands, but I'm sure it will help with tapers too. One or two light light wraps of teflon tape underneath the pouch ties will increase band life in that area. I've never been patient enough to keep a shot count but i've done this twice and my bands lasted noticeably longer. It was suggested to me by Ash on this forum, so all credit goes to him.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Depends a lot on the taper. The Saunders Patented Taper in there black bands last a very long time!


A very long time.


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm using an extremely slight taper, not for any extra speed but just to encourage the breakage to be at the pouch. Lets me re-tye if I want to as well.


----------

